

How would you recognize a Coca-Cola can in a noisy image? - herrsatz
http://stackoverflow.com/q/10168686/1332690

======
therealarmen
There are more comments discussing the legitimacy of the question than those
addressing the question itself. I'm not surprised. It's hard to ask a question
on SO these days without getting hit with a request to close.

------
srconstantin
I'm not sure you couldn't solve this as an optical character recognition
problem, with something like Isomap, which is invariant under orientation and
scale changes. Break your image up into patches, reduce dimensionality on all
of them, and find the location that way. I would predict that this is faster,
at some cost in accuracy.

------
herrsatz
Yes it's a shame that just because of a few zealous high-voted people, all the
interesting questions lose their legitimacy.

